# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Vakioautoja seutulinjoilla ja Helsingin linjoilla

## Tonttu18

Haluaisin tietää näille linjoille vakioautot (jos joku voisi auttaa :Smile:  ) 
14
14B: Helb 232
18
23
39
40
41
42
43
45
47
52
57
58
58B
63
194
195
205
206
212
213
231 Cbf 50,53,55,149 ja 338
248
270
315
321
324
345
360
361
362
363
364
452
453
474

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Haluaisin tietää näille linjoille vakioautot (jos joku voisi auttaa ) 
> 231


Cbf 50,53,55,149 ja 338. Nuo mun mielestä vakioita 231:sellä.

----------


## Tonttu18

> Cbf 50,53,55,149 ja 338. Nuo mun mielestä vakioita 231:sellä.


Siellä on kyllä ollut paljon noita uusia busseja...Hmm...

----------


## JT

> 231 Cbf 50,53,55,149 ja 338


Concordian linjoilla vakioautojen laskeminen ei ole helpoimmasta päästä, sillä esim. 248:lla viime syksynä kiersi ainakin 26 eri bussia yhden arkipäivän aikana. On olemassa lukuisia autoja, jotka ajavat päivän aikana vain yhden sivun yhtä linjaa, joten voiko sitä pitää varsinaisesti vakioautona. Eri PK-seudun firmoilla "vakioauto" on vähän eri merkityksessä.

----------


## Tonttu18

> Concordian linjoilla vakioautojen laskeminen ei ole helpoimmasta päästä, sillä esim. 248:lla viime syksynä kiersi ainakin 26 eri bussia yhden arkipäivän aikana. On olemassa lukuisia autoja, jotka ajavat päivän aikana vain yhden sivun yhtä linjaa, joten voiko sitä pitää varsinaisesti vakioautona. Eri PK-seudun firmoilla "vakioauto" on vähän eri merkityksessä.



Ok, nyt minä opin sen  :Very Happy:

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Eri PK-seudun firmoilla "vakioauto" on vähän eri merkityksessä.


Nii no, se on vähän että miten ajattelee. Mutta itse ajattelen näin, että jos jokin auto on jossain tietyssä vuorossa aina on se silloin sen linjan vakioauto. Noita Concordian "vakioauto"listoja ei varmaan kannata kauheasti alkaa tekemään, voipi tulla pitkä lista helposti jo yhdellä linjalla.

----------


## Raba-MAN

Jos nyt kuitenkin tekisin sellaisen pitkän arkilistan HelB-vakiautoista Ruskeasuon varikon vuoroista, niin...

e22 :  736, 9310, 9633, 9634, 9635, 9642, 9643, 9644
e22B:  736
e23 :   46,  262,  734,  735
e23N:  734,  735
e52 :  736, 9633, 9634, 9635, 9642, 9643, 9644
e57 :  133,  733

h14 :  229,  230,  231,  273,  274,  401,  402, 9631, 9814, 9815
h14B:  232, 9816, 9901
h18 :  201,  204,  205,  219,  722,  801,  802,  803
h20 :    2,    3,    4,   51,  601,  602,  605, 9801
h20N:  601,  602,  603,  604
h21V: 9802, 9803, 9804, 9805
h22 :  135,  319,  320
h23 :  263,  264,  301,  302,  403
h23N:  301,  302,  403
h24 : 9942, 9943
h39 :    1,    5,    6,   34,  607,  608,  609, 9807, 9944
h39A:  607,  608,  609
h41 :   71,   72,  243, 9852, 9910, 9911
h42 :   47,  602,  603,  604,  605,  606, 9934, 9935, 9937
h43 :   35,  322,  323,  707,  708,  709,  718, 9945
h45 :    9,   10,  610,  611, 9528, 9529, 9530
h46T:   47, 9416
h47 :  138,  139,  311, 9312, 9630
h54 :   63
h57 :  103,  104,  110, 9632, 9858, 9859
h62 :  129,  321, 9860
h63 :  804,  805,  806,  807, 9523, 9524, 9525, 9526, 9527, 9715, 9716
h65A:   52,   53,   64,   65,  208,  210,  213,  220,  701,  702,  705
h65N:  701,  702,  705
h66 :  215,  216,  221,  703,  704
h66A:   54, (206,) 215,  216,  217,  221,  222,  703,  704, 9603, 9806
h67 :  423,  424,  425,  426,  427,  428, 9817, 9818, 9946
h67X: 9823, 9824

102 :  256,  257,  258,  259,  618, 9625, 9636, 9637, 9705
102T:  256,  257,  258,  259,  618, 9636
103 :  257,  258,  259,  618, 9621, 9625, 9636, 9637, 9638, 9705, 9706
120 : 9638
121 :  618, 9625, 9638
121A: 9621, 9637
121K: 9705
121N:  256
121T:  256, 9615
122 :  256, 9621
122A:  256, 9621, 9637
210N:  316
220N:  602
345 :   73,  275,  727,  728,  729,  730,  731, 9531
345N:  727,  730
360 :  726,  728,  729,  730,  731,  732, 9412, 9531, 9532, 9534, 9539, 9614, 9821, 9822
360K:  726,  727,  731, 9532, 9539, 9615, 9821
361 :  727,  728,  730,  732, 9412, 9413, 9821, 9822
362 :  612,  725,  726,  727,  729,  730,  731,  732, 9412, 9413, 9532, 9539, 9614, 9616, 9821, 9822
362N:  729,  731
362T:  612,  725,  726,  727,  729,  731,  732, 9532, 9822
363 :  612,  725,  726,  728,  729,  730,  731,  732, 9413, 9533, 9614, 9636, 9639, 9640, 9822, 9859
363A:  275,  612,  725,  726,  727,  728,  729,  730,  732, 9412, 9413, 9822
364 :  275,  612,  726,  732, 9822
452 :  240,  241,  242,  310,  312,  313,  314,  315, 9706, 9717, 9863, 9866, 9867
452K:  242,  256,  312,  313,  314,  315, 9717, 9863, 9866, 9867
452V:  240,  313,  315, 9717
453 :  239,  240,  242,  310,  311,  312,  313, 9717, 9718, 9863, 9866, 9867, 9949
453Z:  239,  310,  311,  312, 9717, 9718, 9863
510 :   66,   69,  316,  723,  724, 9808, 9809
510B:   69,  723
539 : 9414, 9531, 9532, 9533, 9534, 9539, 9613, 9615
611 :  428,  504,  505, 9309, 9645
611N:  504,  505
611Z:  504,  505, 9309, 9645

Helsingin avituslinjat:

P 2 :  268
P 5 :  269
P12 :  123
P13 :  120,  121
P22 :  506

Vantaan avituslinja:

P17 :  118

----------


## kuukanko

> Noita Concordian "vakioauto"listoja ei varmaan kannata kauheasti alkaa tekemään, voipi tulla pitkä lista helposti jo yhdellä linjalla.


Näin on. Ei siitä listasta edes ole mitään iloa, jos siinä on puolet koko firman kalustosta. Jos Concordiasta (tai Veoliasta, Westendin Linjasta, ESLL:stä tai TLL:stä) alkaa tehdä vakioautolistoja, niin sitten pitää luetella vaikka mitä lähtöjä auto ajaa. Helpommalla pääsee niin päin, että luetteleekin jokaisen auton päivän aikana ajamat lähdöt.

----------


## JT

> h46T: 47,


Ilmeisesti tuossa kohtaa on tapahtunut pieni näppäilyvirhe, sillä auto 74 sopisi paremmin linjalle kuin teli-Ikarus, kun matkustajamääriä käytetään mittarina (vaikkakin matkustajamäärät ovat jopa niin pieniä, että pikkubussikin kelpaisi).

----------


## kuukanko

> Ilmeisesti tuossa kohtaa on tapahtunut pieni näppäilyvirhe, sillä auto 74 sopisi paremmin linjalle kuin teli-Ikarus


Minusta taas vaikuttaisi siltä, että juurikin 47 ajaa siellä, koska 47 on myös h42:n vakioauto ja sitähän voi kierrättää Kannelmäessä h46T:n kanssa. En yhtään yllättyisi, jos esim. h46T:n ensimmäisen lähdön 5.11 Hakuninmaalta ajava bussi jatkaisi h42:lle 5.26 Kannelmäestä.

----------


## JT

> Minusta taas vaikuttaisi siltä, että juurikin 47 ajaa siellä, koska 47 on myös h42:n vakioauto ja sitähän voi kierrättää Kannelmäessä h46T:n kanssa. En yhtään yllättyisi, jos esim. h46T:n ensimmäisen lähdön 5.11 Hakuninmaalta ajava bussi jatkaisi h42:lle 5.26 Kannelmäestä.


Aivan oikeassa varmasti olet, kuvittelin, että 46T:llä olisi vieläkin 10/20 vuoroväli aamuruuhkassa, jolloin kahta autoa tarvittaisiin samanaikaisesti. (Ja, kun 42:n aikataulusta katsoo 5.26-vuoron Kannelmäestä eteenpäin, huomaa sen olevan ruuhkavuoro, johon sopisi niinkin vanha auto kuin #47.)

----------


## MCW

Noin se ajaa. Muita toisilta linjoilta poikkeamisia 46T:llä ei ole.

----------


## busmanni10

Entä Helsingin sisäinen linja 69? Mitkä ovat sen vakioautot? Ei mistään löytynyt sitä koskevaa informaatiota. Ei tulisi sitten turhaan merkittyä vakioautoja "bongaukseksi" jos tietäisi vakiokaluston. Miltä varikolta tuota linjaa hoidetaan?

----------


## kuukanko

69:ää ajetaan Koskelasta. En tiedä vakioautoja tarkkaan, mutta voisin veikata 616, 710, 712, 247, 306, 307, 128, 9701, 9702, 9853. Paremmin tietävät korjatkoon.

----------


## Ajomestari

Helb 713 on myös vakioauto H69:llä

----------


## a__m

Lisättäköön linjalle h71 TLL #19 ja #20.

----------


## PKL-YTV

Katson huomisaamuna, mutta nämä ainakin varmoja.

H40: 882, 881, 889, 890.

PL:llähän on niin, että aamuruuhkassa H58/B:lla olevista autoista valtaosa menee päiväksi H64:lle, ja palaavat iltaruuhkaan H58:lle/B:lle. Näistä lisää tietoa pian.

H64:ää kiertävät ruuhkissa vanhat Scania-Lahti 402- telit kylkinumeroiltaan 828-832.

----------


## Tonttu18

814=71
813=71
812=68
811=68
810=68
809=68
808=68
807=63
806=63
805=63
804=63
803=18
802=18
801=18
736=e22,e22B,e52
735,e23,e23N
734,e23,e23N
733,e57
732=360,361,362,362T,363,363A,364
731=345,360,360K,362,362N,362T,363
730=345,345N,360,361,362,363,363A
729=345,360,362,362N,362T,363,363A
728=345,360,361,363,363A
727=345,345N,360K,361,362,362T,363A
-
726=360,360K,362,362T,363,363A,364
725=362,362T,363,363A
-
724=510
723=510,510B
722=18
-
721=71
720=71
719
718=43
717
716
715
714
713=69
712=69
711
710=69
-
709=43
708=43
707=43
-
706
705=65A,65N
704=66,66A
703=66,66A
702=65A,65N
701=65A,65N
-
618=102,102T,103,121
617
616=69
615=79
614=74,74N
613=79
612=362,362T,363,363A,364
611=45
610=45
-
609=39,39A
608=39,39A
607=39,39A
606=42
605=20,42
604=20N,42
603=20N,42
602=20,20N,42,220N
601=20,20N
-
505=611,611N,611Z
504=611,611N,611Z
-
503
502
501
430
429
428=67,611
427=67
426=67
425=67
424=67
-
423=67
422
421
420
419
418
417
416
415
414
413
412=54
411
410
409
408
407=78
406=78
405=78
404=78
403=23,23N
402=14
401=14
-
323=43
322=43
321=62
320=22
319=22
318
317
-
316=210N,510
-
315=452,452K,452V
314=452,452K
313=452,452K,452V,453
312=452,452K,453,453Z
-
311=47,453,453Z
310=452,453,453Z
309
308
307=69
306=69
305
304
303=54
302=23,23N
301=23,23N
-
276
275=345,363A,364
-
274=14
273=14
-
272
271
-
264=23
263=23
262,e23
261
260
-
259=102,102T,103
258=102,102T,103
257=102,102T,103
256=102,102T,121N,121T,122,122A,452K
255
254
253
252
251
250
249
248
247=69
246
245
244
243=41
242=452,452K,453
241=452
240=452,452V,453
239=453,453Z
238=79
237
236
235=85
234=85
233=84
-
232=14B
231= 14
230=14
229= 14
-
228
227
226
222=66A
221=66,66A
220=65A
219=18
217=66A
216=66,66A
215=66,66A
213=65A
210=65A
208=65A
205=18
204=18
201=18
-
139=47
138=47
135=22
134
133,e57
132
131
130=75
-
129=62
128=69
127=75
126=75
-
125
124
-
117=79
116=79
-
115
114
-
113=54
112=54
111=54
-
110=57
109
108
107=79
106=79
105=77,79
104=57
103=57
-
102
101
-
74
73=345
-
72=41
71=41
69=510,510B
66=510
65=65A
64=65A
63=54
-
70
69
68
67
66
65
64
63
62
61
60=54
59=54
58=54
57=54
56=54
55
-
54=66A
53=65A
52=65A
51=20
50
49
48
47=42,46T
-
46,e23
45
44
43
42
41
40=71
39=71
38=71
37=68
-
36
35=43
34=39
33
32
-
22
21=80/81/81B/82/82B
20=80/81/81B/82/82B
19=74
18=80/81/81B/82/82B
17=80/81/81B/82/82B
16=80/81/81B/82/82B
15=80/81/81B/82/82B
14=80/81/81B/82/82B
-
13
12=74,74N
11
10=45
9=45
-
8
7
6=39
5=39
4=20
-
3=20
2=20
1=39
-
9952
9951
9950
9949=453
9948
9947
9946=67
9945=43
9944=39
9943=24
9942=24
9941
9940
9939
9938
-
9937=42
9935=42
9934=42
-
9932
9931
9930
9929
9928
9927
9926
9925=74,74N
9924
9923
9922
9921
9920
9919=80/81/81B/82/82B
9918=80/81/81B/82/82B
9917=84
9916=79
9915=78
9914
9913=80/81/81B/82/82B
9912=84
-
9911=41
9910=41
9909
9908
9907
9906
9905
9904
9903
9902
9901=14B
-
9900
-
9874
9873
9872
9871
9870
9869=79
9868=78
9867=452,452K,453
9866=452,452K,453
9865=77
9864=77
9863=452,452K,453,453Z
9862
9861
9860=62
9859=57,363
9858=57
9857=78
9856=78
-
9854=75
9853=69
9852=41
-
9841
9840
9839=68X
9838=68X
9837=68X
9836=71V
9835=71V
9834
9833
-
9831
9830
9829
9828
-
9824=67X
9823=67X
9822=360,361,362,362T,363,363A,364
9821=360,360K,361,362
9820
9819
9818=67
9817=67
9816=14B
9815=14
9814=14
-
9811
9810
9809=510
9808=510
9807=39
9806=66A
9805=21V
9804=21V
9803=21v
9802=21V
9801=20
-
9718=453,453Z
9717=452,452K,452V,453,453Z
9716=63
9715=63
-
9714
9713=71V
9712
9711
-
9710
9709
9708
9707
-
9706=103,452
9705=102,103,121K
9704
9703=75
9702=69
9701=69
-
9645=611,611Z
9644,e22,e52
9643,e22,e52
9642,e22,e52
9641
9640=363
9639=363
9638=103,120,121
9637=102,103,121A,122A
9636=102,102T,103,363
9635,e22,e52
9634,e22,e52
9633,e22,e57
9632=57
9631=14
-
9630=47
9629=79
9628
9627=79
9626
-
9625=102
9623
9622
9621=103,121A,122,122A
-
9620=75
9619
9618
9617
9616=362
9615=121T,360K,539
9614=360,362,363
9613=539
9612
9611
-
9605
9604
9603=66A
-
9542
9541
9540
9539=360,360K,362,539
9538
9537=
9536=
9535=
9534=360,539
9533=363,539
9532=360,360K,362,362T,539
9531=345,360,539
9530=45
9529=45
9528=45
-
9527=63
9526=63
9525=63,121
9524=63
9523=63
-
9522=80/81/81B/82/82B
9521=80/81/81B/82/82B
9520
9519=79
9518=79
9517
9516
9515
9514
9513
9512
9511
9510
9509
9508
9507
9506
9505
9504
9503
9502
-
9418
9417
-
9416=46T
9415
9414=539
9413=361,362,363A
9412=360,361,362,363A
-
9411
9410
9408
9407
9406
9405
9404
-
9318
9317
9316
9315
9314
9313
9312=47
9311
9310,e22
9309=611,611Z


Olen tehnyt sen niin että helbin bussin numero on vasemmalla ja linja oikealla.Eikä niin että linja on vasemmalla ja vakioautot ovat oikealla,tällä lailla siitä tulee paljon selvemmäksi!(kesti 3 tuntia).
Voitte kopioida sen jos haluatte :Smile:

----------


## Tonttu18

onko tietoa vakioautoista viikonloppuisin?

----------


## Resiina

Keravalle on tällä hetkellä (08.02.2008) sijoitettu seuraavat Veolian autot
34
36
102
104
121 Linja 738 (koko päivä samalla sarjalla)
122
124 633 738
125
126 633
181
182
183 Vara
311 87
338
341 87 873
342
343 V87 873
406
407
Ja keravalta käsin ajetaan linjat V87 633 738 ja 873

----------


## Aleksi.K

> onko tietoa vakioautoista viikonloppuisin?


On. e23N: HelB 262 Tämä on nyt ainakin kahtena peräkkäisenä viikonloppuna ollut tuossa. Ennen tämä 262 oli 510B/e57 ja sen tilalla e23N:llä joku kaksiakselinen Man.

----------


## ollit

734:llä ajavat ainakin arkisin Scalat 309 ja 308

----------


## aki

Olisiko Raba-manilla laittaa päivitettyä listaa ruhan vakioautoista?

----------


## TEP70

9707 = 21V
9708 = 21V
9709 = 20
9710 = 20

----------


## kuukanko

e2, e4: PL 819 - 822, 860, 862, 898
e12, 14: PL 713 - 722
e42: PL 708 - 712, 853, 899, 922
e46: PL 704 - 707
205: PL 701 - 703, 861
504: PL 723 - 728

----------


## Tuomas

Vartiokylän varikon tilanne 11.8.2008 alkaen, muutokset (ja lyöntivirheet) mahdollisia.

h22: HelB 126, 274, 320, 321
h54: HelB 11, 55 - 60, 111 - 113, 406, 407
h67: HelB 317, 319
h68: HelB 40, 808 - 813
h68X: HelB 9504, 9520, 115
h71: HelB 41, 42, 44, 614, 814
h71V: HelB 9541, 9537, 43
h74,N: HelB 9913, 12
h75: HelB 9404, 9619, 9620, 9703, 127, 130, 318, 404, 405, 816
h77: HelB 404, 405, 816
h78: HelB 9915, 9916, 9918, 9927, 13, 408 - 412
h79: HelB 9518, 9519, 9621, 9834, 9930, 9931, 105, 116, 117, 613, 615
h80, h82,B: HelB 9869, 14 - 16, 38, 237, 238, 240
h81,B: HelB 9521, 9522, 17 - 19, 39
h84: HelB 9912, 9917, 9925, 9928, 9929, 303
h85,N: HelB 9622, 9623, 9632, 15, 238, 501, 502
h86,B,N: HelB 9922, 303, 309, 503
h87: HelB 9912, 9923, 9928
h88: HelB 9914, 9926, 414
h89: HelB 9919, 9921
h90: HelB 9835 - 9837, 239, 241
h90B: HelB 21
h90N: HelB 239, 241, 408
h96: HelB 9838, 9839, 9900, 20, 45
h96N: HelB 9919, 413, 414
h98,A: HelB 22, 32, 413
503: HelB 233 - 236
505: HelB 9405, 37, 236
506: HelB 9869, 9871
611,Z: HelB 9538, 317, 319
734: HelB 235

hP3: HelB 278
hP4: HelB 267
hP6: HelB 266
hP7: HelB 142, 265
hP11: HelB 119
hP19: HelB 507
hP20: HelB 81, 270

----------


## Resiina

Päivitetty Veolian Keravan varikon auto tilanne 20.08.2008
34 Linja 738
36 Linjat 738 ja 633
48 Linjat V52 ja 623
49 Vara
102 Linjat 738 ja 633
104 Linjat Ke5 ja 738
107 Linjat V52 ja V54
108 Linjat V52 ja V54
111 Linjat 633 ja 738
112 Linja 633
136 Linjat V54 ja 633
160 Linjat V54, 623 ja 633
164 Linjat Ke5, 633 ja 738
180 Linjat Ke5, V54, 650 ja 738
181 Linjat 633 ja 738
182 Linjat 633 ja 873
183 Vara
184 Linja 623
341 Linjat 633 ja 873
342 Linja 873
343 Linja 633
Ja keravalta ajetaan linjat 633, 738 ja 873. Osa Ke5, V52, V54, 623 ja 650(Yksi kierros) lähdöistä ajetaan keravalta käsin. lisäksi keravan kuljettajat ajavat myös osan linjan V53 lähdöistä (Auton ja linjan vaihto Tuupakassa)

----------


## Aleksi.K

Kerrottakoon, että HelB 262 on mitä ilmeisimmin vakioauto linjalla v35.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kerrottakoon, että HelB 262 on mitä ilmeisimmin vakioauto linjalla v35.


Millä perusteella niin?

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Millä perusteella niin?


Sillä, että se ei ole ollut e23:sella koko elokuun, mutta v35:lla havaittu peräkkäisinä päivinä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Sillä, että se ei ole ollut e23:sella koko elokuun, mutta v35:lla havaittu peräkkäisinä päivinä.


Havainto jollakin linjalla peräkkäisinä päivinä ei nyt vielä tee siitä vakioautoa. Kun kerran v35:lle tulevaa uutta MANia ei ole vielä havaittu, niin 262 saattaa olla vaan tuuraamassa sitä.

----------


## Tonttu18

onko mitään uutta tietoa vakioautoista?

----------


## Aleksi.K

Muutamia vakioita arkena (vaikkakin nämä ovat espoon sisäisiä suurin osa):

HelB 46, 243, 735 & 736 / e23 
HelB 9640, 9643, 9828, 9947 & 9948 / e22 & e52
WL 19 / e22B & e57
HelB 66 / 510

----------


## Resiina

Veolian keravan varikolle sijoitetut autot 
Arkisin 05.01.2009 alkaen
Auto	Linja
36	Ke5,V54,633,738
48	V52,623
104	Ke5,738
107	V52,V54
108	V52,V54
112	633,738
136	633
164	Ke5,633,738
179	633
180	V52,V54,650,738
181	633,738
182	633,873
184	623,633,738
186	Ke5,738
187	738
341	633,873
342	873
343	633
345	623
Lauantaisin 01.01.2009 alkaen
Auto	Linja
180	633
181	633
341	633,873
342	633,873
343	633,873
345	633,873
Sunnuntaisin 01.01.2009 alkaen
Auto	Linja
180	633
182	623,633
184	623
341	623
342	623
343	623,633
345	633

----------


## Joonas Pio

Onko kellään tietoa linjojen 68/68X vakioautoista?

----------


## Aleksi.K

Pistetääs taas muutamia tänne.

HelB 316 / 510

HelB 903 / 510

HelB 243 / e23

HelB 9711 / e22 (ruuhkasarjassa

Cbf 601,602,607 / 231,248,270

----------


## joboo

Helb 9, 10, 610-612 noi ovat tämän hetken 45 vakiobussit.
Tietääkö kukaan viikonlopun autoista mitä kulkee 45?

----------


## Lasse

Osaako joku kertoa missä voi tavata seuraavat autot?

Helb 9947, 9951, 47
Veolia 137, 160, 216, 362
Nobina 131, 133

----------


## aki

> Osaako joku kertoa missä voi tavata seuraavat autot?
> 
> Helb 9947, 9951, 47
> Veolia 137, 160, 216, 362
> Nobina 131, 133


Helb 9951 löytyy linjan 363 ruuhkavuoroista. Nyt kun Helbin liikenne vuodenvaihteessa vähenee niin vaikea sanoa mistä auton 47 jatkossa voi löytää.   
Nobinat 131 ja 133 saattaa löytää linjan 315 ruuhkavuoroista,
Noista veolian autoista ainakin 137 ja 160 ovat Tuupakassa ja niitä voi bongata ruuhkissa ainakin linjoilta v52,v53,v54 ja v57, autojen 216 ja 362 varikkosijoituksista en ole varma.

----------


## joboo

> Osaako joku kertoa missä voi tavata seuraavat autot?
> 
> Helb 9947, 9951, 47
> Veolia 137, 160, 216, 362
> Nobina 131, 133


Helb 9947 löytyy h47 ja helb 47 löytyy h39 tai h42 ainakin niillä olen nähnyt

----------


## Lasse

Kiitos Aki ja Joboo tiedoista.
Nuo ovat viimeisiä vanhoja HSL alueen autoja joista ei vielä ole kuvaa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Olisiko kenelläkään tietoa linjojen 651/A ja 652/A vakioautoista?

----------


## Nak

> Osaako joku kertoa missä voi tavata seuraavat autot?
> 
> Nobina 131, 133


131 on 122A:lla iltapäivisin ja 133 e18Z:lla.. Nämä ainakin syksyllä, mutta kevät kausi voi olla jotain muuta

----------


## Tonttu18

9951 voi tavata linjalla e22, muistaakseni.

----------


## joboo

19.1.2011

Helb 34, 424, 425, 426 ja 314 on luultavasti h45 vakkarit. Olisiko jollain enemmän tietoa? Ainaikin nuo ovat koko ajan 45

----------


## joboo

Tietenkin tohon kuuluu 610-612 ja ilta vuorot ajavat 314, 610-612 ja noi muut on ruuhkassa.

Auto lähtö kampista.
610 19.00
611 19.24
612 19.45
314 20.07

Auto lähtö Malminkartanosta
314 16.04
34 16.17
426 16.31 joskus ajetaan telillä ja viimeksi oli Helb 217
610 16.44
611 16.57

Noin ne ajavat ilta vuoroissa ja päivä mitkä muistan tarkasti.

----------


## JT

> 19.1.2011
> 
> Helb 34, 424, 425, 426 ja 314 on luultavasti h45 vakkarit. Olisiko jollain enemmän tietoa? Ainaikin nuo ovat koko ajan 45


Eiköhän ne kutakuinkin ole autot #610, #611, #612, #314 ja #34 kokopäivävuoroissa, ruuhkavuoroissa sitten #424, #425 ja #426.

----------


## joboo

kyllähän ne noi ovat!

----------


## joboo

Laskin juuri että Helb:llä olisi 500 autoa vara-autot laskettuna mukaan jolloin jäisi 137 vara-autoa. Pitääkö paikaansa?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Onko kellään tietoa linjojen 68/68X vakioautoista?


Vastaan itse itselleni: ainakin HelB:t 810-814.

----------


## chauffer

> Laskin juuri että Helb:llä olisi 500 autoa vara-autot laskettuna mukaan jolloin jäisi 137 vara-autoa. Pitääkö paikaansa?


No eipä taida pitää...

----------


## hana

> No eipä taida pitää...


Itseasiassa pitää paikkaansa. Kuukankorven sivujenkin mukaan Helbillä on noin 500 bussia kun kaikki varikot lasketaan yhteen :Cool:

----------


## joboo

Kyllä kun laskin ne mutta noi vara autot ei taida pitää paikkaansa? :o

----------


## aki

Itse laskin Helbillä olevan tällä hetkellä 456 autoa jotka sisältävät myös varakaluston, kalustotarve on tällä hetkellä n.390 autoa joten loput reilut 60 autoa voidaan laskea vara-kalustoksi ja osa niistä on varmaankin seisonnassa myyntiä odottamassa.

----------


## chauffer

> Itse laskin Helbillä olevan tällä hetkellä 456 autoa jotka sisältävät myös varakaluston, kalustotarve on tällä hetkellä n.390 autoa joten loput reilut 60 autoa voidaan laskea vara-kalustoksi ja osa niistä on varmaankin seisonnassa myyntiä odottamassa.


Jo pelkästään ruhassa seisoo yli 20 poistossa olevaa autoa, Koskelan varikolla varmaan paljon enemmän...

----------


## KriZuu

Mites mahtaa mennä Nobinan Volvoilla #620-642 tuo vakiosysteemi? Noita autoja on ainaki mahdollista bongata h16:lla, h55:lla ja Itäkeskuksen liityntälinjoilla, mutta onko mitään autoa asetettu vakioksi tietylle linjalle vai meneekö ihan sekasin?

----------


## zige94

> Mites mahtaa mennä Nobinan Volvoilla #620-642 tuo vakiosysteemi? Noita autoja on ainaki mahdollista bongata h16:lla, h55:lla ja Itäkeskuksen liitynälinjoilla, mutta onko mitään autoa asetettu vakioksi tietylle linjalle vai meneekö ihan sekasin?


Onhan niillä tietty jotkin vakiot, mutta autokierrot Nobinalla on hyvin tehtyjä, eli Itäkeskuksen linjoilla ne kiertää todella hyvin. h16 ja h55 ei taida keskenään kuitenkaan kiertää.

----------


## Nak

> Mites mahtaa mennä Nobinan Volvoilla #620-642 tuo vakiosysteemi? Noita autoja on ainaki mahdollista bongata h16:lla, h55:lla ja Itäkeskuksen liityntälinjoilla, mutta onko mitään autoa asetettu vakioksi tietylle linjalle vai meneekö ihan sekasin?


Kyllä jokaiselle autolle vara-autoja lukuunottamatta on määritetty oma vakiokiertonsa. Kiertoon voi kuulua vain yhtä linjaa tai montaa eri linjaa päivän aikaa  :Smile: 

 nykytilanteesta en tiedä kun linjauudistus sotki automääriä myllypuron linjoilla, mutta ennen pääsääntöisesti 620-624 ajoivat h16:lla 625-629 h55:llä ja 630-642 itäkeskuksesta. Säännöllisen epäsäännöllisesti myös autot ajoivat sekaisin esim aamulla h55:llä ja iltaisin h16:lla tai päivän h55:lla ja illalla esim h97N:ää  :Wink:

----------


## KriZuu

^ Aivan juu. Viimeisimpien havaintojen perusteella 630-642 löytyy Itäkeskuksen linjoilta ja h55:lta löytyy nämä valkoiset volvot (entiset mainokset). h92:lla on useasti näkynyt 626, joka luultavimmin sitten kiertelee h55:n ja h92:n välillä. Sitä ei ole nimittäin muilla Itäkeskuksen linjoilla näkynyt.

h16:sta en osaa sanoa yhtikäs mitään, mutta tilanne taitaa olla yhä samanlainen, mitä Nak mainitsi.

Kiitos vastauksista :)

Sitä vielä, että miltä linjoilta mahtaa löytyä HelBin Carruksia vakiona?

----------


## Palomaa

> Sitä vielä, että miltä linjoilta mahtaa löytyä HelBin Carruksia vakiona?


En tiedä onko vakioina mutta 102/103 sekä 70V:ltä löytää Carrus-telejä.

----------


## peke

NF 358-364 vakioita Lauttasaaren linjoilla, hiljaisia ja mukavia matkustaa, ei turhaa alkunykäisyä kuten uudemmat Volvo 8500 LE:t. Nykäisyn voi liukkaalla välttää painamalla tallan pohjaan liikkeelle lähtiessä, mutta pitävällä kelillä sitä ei voi välttää?

----------


## KriZuu

Olisiko mitenkään mahdollista saada näiden autojen vakiolinjoja tietoon?

*HelB*
9852
9857, 9862
9901, 9902, 9904, 9907 - 9911 
9934, 9935, 9937
9938, 9941, 9943, 9948, 9951
23 - 28
33 - 35
103, 105, 108 - 110
111 - 113
131 - 135
275, 276
501 - 503
504, 505

*VT*
8 (ex. WL)
158, 160
363 - 365, 368, 369, 371
372 - 379, 381 - 385

*PL*
853, 854, 856 - 858

----------


## joboo

> Olisiko mitenkään mahdollista saada näiden autojen vakiolinjoja tietoon?
> 
> *HelB*
> 9852
> 9857, 9862
> 9901, 9902, 9904, 9907 - 9911 
> 9934, 9935, 9937
> 9938, 9941, 9943, 9948, 9951
> 23 - 28
> ...


Helb 9943 ja 9948 taitaa kulkea 360-363 linjoilla
Helb 23-28 taitaa kulkea myös 360-363 mutta 26 taitaa olla H57:lla
Helb 133 ja 139 näkyy usein H96:lla
Helb 504 ja 505 kulkevat H14

----------


## aki

> Olisiko mitenkään mahdollista saada näiden autojen vakiolinjoja tietoon?
> 
> *VT*
> 158, 160
> 363 - 365, 368, 369, 371
> 372 - 379, 381 - 385



158, 160 ja 371 taitavat olla pelkkiä Tuupakan vara-autoja joita näkee arkisin eri linjoilla. Autojen 363 ja 364 sijoituksista en tiedä.

365 ajaa arkisin linjalla v56 ja 368 linjalla v57

City L-telit 372, 373, 377-379, 381 ja 383 ovat Suomenojan autoja joita bongaa parhaiten Länsiväylän seutulinjoilta. 374-376, 382, 384 ja 385 puolestaan ovat Tuupakan/Hakunilan autoja, en tiedä onko niille mitään vakio-sijoituksia vaan taitavat kaikki olla vara-autoina, parhaiten niitä bongaa linjoilta v52-v57 ja v62.

----------


## zige94

> Olisiko mitenkään mahdollista saada näiden autojen vakiolinjoja tietoon?
> 
> *HelB*
> 33 - 35


NÄistä viimeisin havainto itselläni Elielin seutulinjoilla. Ruskeasuon varikolla kuitenkin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:58 ----------




> 853, 854, 856 - 858


h22:lla pitäisi näitä olla, ja ruuhkassa on Espoon linjoilla näkynyt, vuoden alussa viimeisin havainto itselläni linjoilta e2 ja e4.

----------


## aki

> Olisiko mitenkään mahdollista saada näiden autojen vakiolinjoja tietoon?
> 
> *HelB* 
> 9934, 9935, 9937
> 33 - 35
> 103, 105, 108 - 110
> 111 - 113
> 275, 276


9934, 9935, 9937 taitavat olla vara-autoja koska niitä näkee usein ruhan eri linjoilla.
33-35 näyttävät ajavan ruuhka-aikaan linjoilla 360-363
103, 105, 108-110: eikös nämä ole ruuhka-autoja linjoilla h40 ja h41?
111-113 ovat linjan h14 ruuhka-vakkareita
275, 276 ovat Lentokenttälinjojen kalustoa, useimmiten kai linjalla 514 tai 535.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 0:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 0:04 ----------




> Helb 9943 ja 9948 taitaa kulkea 360-363 linjoilla


Kuten myös 9951

----------


## joboo

Helb 35 taitaa ajella nykyisin H51:llä

----------


## Nak

> Olisiko mitenkään mahdollista saada näiden autojen vakiolinjoja tietoon?
> 
> *HelB*
> 9857, 9862 
> 9934, 9935, 9937
> 9943
> 
> 
> *PL*
> 853, 854, 856 - 858


Helbit 9857 ja 9862 ovat Varhan vara-autoja useimmiten ovat näkyneet nyt 503,505,506:lla
Teli-Scaniat tapaa varmimmin 102-103:lla
9943 ajaa vakiona arkiaamuisin linjan 195 8.36 lähdön latokaskesta

Pohjolan omnishitit ovat vakioina e2:lla ja 4:llä

----------


## MMH

> Olisiko mitenkään mahdollista saada näiden autojen vakiolinjoja tietoon?
> 
> *HelB*
> 9852
> 9857, 9862
> 9901, 9902, 9904, 9907 - 9911 
> 9934, 9935, 9937
> 9938, 9941, 9943, 9948, 9951
> 23 - 28
> ...


HelB 108 h93:n ruuhka-auto

----------


## Aq-Zu

> Helb 23-28 taitaa kulkea myös 360-363 mutta 26 taitaa olla H57:lla


Eikös HelB 24 ole h57:lla ja 25 70T:llä. Päivittäin on näkynyt liikenteessä ?

----------


## b10m55

HelB 276 ei kyllä ajele lentoasemalle, vaan Vuosaaressa linjalla h96.

----------


## zige94

> 275, 276 ovat Lentokenttälinjojen kalustoa, useimmiten kai linjalla 514 tai 535.


Ei ainakaan 535:llä. 535 on Suomenojan linja ja 275:n olen viimeksi Varhassa ja Ruhassa nähnyt.  514:sta en ole varma. 276 on Vuosaaressa kuten yllä todettiin.

----------


## Prompter

> HelB
> 9852
> 9901, 9902, 9904, 9907 - 9911
> 9938, 9941, 9943, 9948, 9951
> 33 - 35
> 111 - 113
> 275, 276





> 275:n olen viimeksi Varhassa ja Ruhassa nähnyt


Itse olen nähnyt 275:n monesti linjalla 615, joten tämä puoltaa tätä myös.

HelB
- 9901 ja 9902 ainakin olivat h51:n vakioita, nyt ei ole vähään aikaan näkynyt.
- 9904 on h57:n vakio kokopäivävuorossa.
- 9852 ja 9938 lienevät s506:n ruuhkavakioita. Viime vuonna 9938 oli sijoitettu h69:lle.
- 35 on nähty h52A:lla, mutta en ole enää varma sen sijoituksesta kun kerran se h51:lle olisi pistetty. Ilmeisesti aikaisemmin mainittujen uukkareiden tilalle?
- 113:n olen usein nähnyt h70T:llä, viimeksi eilen 6.11.

Tässä kaikki mitä itse listasta tiedän...

----------


## bussifriikki

Millähän linjalla voisi bongata HelB 954:n?

----------


## Miska

> Millähän linjalla voisi bongata HelB 954:n?


Eikös tuo ole uudesta pitäen ollut linjan 730 auto.

----------


## Nak

> 35 on nähty h52A:lla, mutta en ole enää varma sen sijoituksesta kun kerran se h51:lle olisi pistetty. Ilmeisesti aikaisemmin mainittujen uukkareiden tilalle?


Eilen Helb 35 ajoi ainakin 17.54 lähdön munkkiniemen aukiolta  :Wink: 

Helb 954 on tosiaan ollut aina 730:n vakio

Eikös Helb kierrätä jonkinverran lentokentällä linjoja 514, 520 ja 535 keskenään? Eli ruuhkalähtöjä. Silloin ei olisi ollenkaab tavatonta nähdä ex. Sta scaloja Espoossakin  :Smile:

----------


## Miska

> Eikös Helb kierrätä jonkinverran lentokentällä linjoja 514, 520 ja 535 keskenään? Eli ruuhkalähtöjä. Silloin ei olisi ollenkaab tavatonta nähdä ex. Sta scaloja Espoossakin


Linjat 415, 451, 514 ja 535 ovat kierrätyksessä iltapäivisin, kun linjojen ajoajat ovat venyneet niin pitkiksi, ettei kahden tunnin kierroksien ajaminen onnistu enää. Nämä ajetaan varmaankin osin Ruhasta, osin Suomenojalta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Ovatko NF 415, 432 ja 700 tulleet jäädäkseen Nobinan Myllypuron varikon linjoille? Ajavatko kyseiset autot myös ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella?

----------


## JT

> Ovatko NF 415, 432 ja 700 tulleet jäädäkseen Nobinan Myllypuron varikon linjoille? Ajavatko kyseiset autot myös ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella?


Voisin kuvitella, että vuodenvaihteessa Myllypurosta liikennöitävillä linjoilla tapahtuvat kalustomuutokset sekä lopetukset sekoittavat kalustopalettia uudelleen.

----------


## Nak

Mikäli merkit pitävät paikkansa B10BLE city l:t ja Ikarukset saavat lähdöt. Myös tuo 700. Puolelle 620-642 Volvoista pitäisi keksiä jotain tekoa joten muiltakin varikoilta varmaan vanhimpia ja huonokuntoisimpia saa lähteä ja voidaan jopa ajatella että joitain muualla olevia romuja korvataan Myllypuron mahdollisesti kelvollisimmilla City l:llä ja Ikaruksilla  :Smile:  Kesän alussa varmaan lähtee taas lisää, varmaan viimeistään viimeisetkin lokakuussa takaisin elvytetyt miinat  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Mikäli merkit pitävät paikkansa B10BLE city l:t ja Ikarukset saavat lähdöt. Myös tuo 700. Puolelle 620-642 Volvoista pitäisi keksiä jotain tekoa joten muiltakin varikoilta varmaan vanhimpia ja huonokuntoisimpia saa lähteä ja voidaan jopa ajatella että joitain muualla olevia romuja korvataan Myllypuron mahdollisesti kelvollisimmilla City l:llä ja Ikaruksilla  Kesän alussa varmaan lähtee taas lisää, varmaan viimeistään viimeisetkin lokakuussa takaisin elvytetyt miinat


Eiköhän nuo B10BLE City L:t ja Ikarukset poistettane lähestulkoon kokonaan. Ja toivon todella hartaasti, että myös 686 vihdoin ja viimein poistetaan vuodenvaihteessa...  :Smile:  Myllypuron kalusto koostunee ensi vuonna Itäkeskuksen liityntälinjojen Volvoista sekä muutamasta Volvo City L:stä (vara-autot).

Auton 700 kohtalo ihmetyttää siinä määrin, että miksi sitä ei ole vielä poistettu muiden saman sarjan autojen kanssa.

----------


## Nak

> Myllypuron kalusto koostunee ensi vuonna Itäkeskuksen liityntälinjojen Volvoista sekä muutamasta Volvo City L:stä (vara-autot).


Ehkäpä niitä 8700Le:tä riittää varallekin sinne   :Wink:

----------


## Prompter

> Eiköhän nuo B10BLE City L:t ja Ikarukset poistettane lähestulkoon kokonaan. Ja toivon todella hartaasti, että myös 686 vihdoin ja viimein poistetaan vuodenvaihteessa...  Myllypuron kalusto koostunee ensi vuonna Itäkeskuksen liityntälinjojen Volvoista sekä muutamasta Volvo City L:stä (vara-autot).


Veikkaan, että tuttuun tapaan taloon jää muutama molempia mahdollisesti vara-autoksi. 686:tta ei saa käyttää muulla kuin Korkeasaaren linjalla, joten sen poistuminen on jo satavarmaa Nobinan hävittyä h16:n. Itiksen liityntälinjoillehan tulee 13x uusia EEV-energiatehokkaita A1-kokoisia autoja, joten veikkaan että nekin sinne laitetaan  :Smile:  Onhan siellä sitten vielä Jokeri-Volvot vielä elokuuhun 2013 saakka.

Tuossa vielä tulevan sopimuksen tiedot, jonka Nobina siis voitti.




> Kohde
> Linjat
> Alku
> Kesto
> Optio
> Loppu
> Liikennöitsijä
> Vaadittu kalusto
> Tarjottu kalusto
> ...

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Itiksen liityntälinjoillehan tulee 13x uusia EEV-energiatehokkaita A1-kokoisia autoja, joten veikkaan että nekin sinne laitetaan  Onhan siellä sitten vielä Jokeri-Volvot vielä elokuuhun 2013 saakka.


En huomioinut noita uusia autoja, kun puhuin vain vanhoista, jotka sinne jäävät, mutta tokihan nuo uudetkin tulevat sinne. Ja Jokeri-Volvot unohdin kokonaan.  :Smile:

----------


## KriZuu

Tänään pisti silmään Kuukankorvessa monen auton poisto viime vuoden lopulla.
Vielä, kun siis kerkeää, pitäisi käydä kuvaamassa muita pian tiensä päähän tulevaa kalustoa.

Alla listaa niistä autoista, joista olisi hienoa saada tietoon vakiolinjat (Koostuu pääosin vuosien 1997-2002 autoista).

*HelB*
9805-9809
9912-9932
9935, 9937
4-7
73
129
231
273

*NF*
16, 44, 47, 77, 92
55, 101, 103, 104
61
62, 63, 67, 97, 98
93
106, 122, 124, 130, 134, 136 - 137
112, 114, 140, 141, 278, 279, 285, 287, 324, 345, 347, 349, 353
139, 149
290, 291, 294, 298, 299, 305, 307, 309, 321, 323, 326, 329, 338, 346, 350, 352

----------


## Nak

Noita Nobinoita tapaa varmimmin seutulinjoilla 107, 112, 121, 122, 158, 160, 165, 206, 212 ja 213  :Smile: 
Helbeistä telit 102/103:lla ja h39/70T:llä. P-huussi Volvoja Itä-Helsingistä. 273 taitaa olla edelleen lentokenttä-ajossa ja 73 h57:lla

----------


## chauffer

> Tänään pisti silmään Kuukankorvessa monen auton poisto viime vuoden lopulla.
> Vielä, kun siis kerkeää, pitäisi käydä kuvaamassa muita pian tiensä päähän tulevaa kalustoa.
> 
> Alla listaa niistä autoista, joista olisi hienoa saada tietoon vakiolinjat (Koostuu pääosin vuosien 1997-2002 autoista).
> 
> *HelB*
> 9805-9809
> 9912-9932
> 9935, 9937
> ...


98-telit on vara-autoja, 9807 ja 9808 lentokentän vara-autoja matkalaukkutelineillä. 9935 ja 9937 vara-autoja. 231 on h18:lla. 273 lentokentällä,415/451:llä niinkuin jo mainittiin... 9912-32 pääsääntöisesti 70T:llä... muita en nyt ulkoa muista...

----------


## Joonas Pio

> *NF*
> 352


Linjojen h77A ja 577 vakioauto.

----------


## Miska

> 9912-32 pääsääntöisesti 70T:llä... muita en nyt ulkoa muista...


Helpoimmalla Volvo 7000:n taitaa tosiaan bongata Malmilla, jossa niitä liikkuu linjojen 70T ja 79 ruuhkavuoroissa. Laajasalossakin lienee edelleen muutama 7000 ruuhka-aikaan. Näitä on ollut myös vara-autoina eli satunnaisesti voi tavata melkein millä tahansa HelB:n linjalla.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Helpoimmalla Volvo 7000:n taitaa tosiaan bongata Malmilla, jossa niitä liikkuu linjojen 70T ja 79 ruuhkavuoroissa. Laajasalossakin lienee edelleen muutama 7000 ruuhka-aikaan. Näitä on ollut myös vara-autoina eli satunnaisesti voi tavata melkein millä tahansa HelB:n linjalla.


Esim. eilen eräs tuollainen tuli vastaan linjalla h14.

----------


## zige94

> Linjojen h77A ja 577 vakioauto.


Välillä myös h76A/B, samaten 298 muistaakseni. Muutenkin em. linjoilla voi ruuhkassa noita tavata, samaten kuin Tikkurilan Nobinan linjoilla, siis ylipäätänsä kaikkia Hakunilan autoja.

----------


## KriZuu

Osaisko joku kertoa näiden linjojen vakkarit + ruuhka-autot?

h22
h51
h53
h56
h96
503
504
505
506
516
518

----------


## zige94

> Osaisko joku kertoa näiden linjojen vakkarit + ruuhka-autot?
> 
> h22
> h51
> h53
> h56
> h96
> 503
> 504
> ...


518:sta on mahdotonta sanoa mitään... Siellä yleensä on mitä sattuu  :Very Happy:  Tietysti siellä joitaki pitäis olla vakiona mutta ei ole mitään tietoa mitä ne on...

----------


## joboo

> Osaisko joku kertoa näiden linjojen vakkarit + ruuhka-autot?
> 
> h22
> h51
> h53
> h56
> h96
> 503
> 504
> ...


h96: 925, 926 ainakin nuo on vakkareita, ruuhkassa taitaa olla 275?

----------


## halla

504: PL 723 - 728

----------


## Karosa

> 518:sta on mahdotonta sanoa mitään...


518:llä taitaa olla se auto mikä varikolla on vapaana..  :Laughing: 

112: 44, 97, 104, 114, 297, 298, 430

----------


## Joonas Pio

> 112: 44, 97, 104, 114, 297, 298, 430


Lisäksi 77 ja 149.

----------


## Karosa

> Lisäksi 77 ja 149.


Ja kaikki muut varikon romut..  :Laughing:

----------


## Nak

> 518:llä taitaa olla se auto mikä varikolla on vapaana.. 
> 
> 112: 44, 97, 104, 114, 297, 298, 430


97 on kyllä Hakunilan auto ja 297 on hylätty vuodenvaihteessa  :Wink: 

112:n oikeat vakiot ovat 63, 114, 149, 323 ja viides mikä varikolla sattuu olemaan. Käytännössä linjalla voi nähdä mitä vaan maan ja taivaan väliltä kun siellä saa ajaa millä vaan  :Wink: 

503:lla ajaa Scaloja sarjoista 233-259 ja 424-428 ja Ikaruksia 401-423 ja Volvoja 916-928
505:lla samoja Scaloja ja Ikaruksia ja lisäksi Scaloja 1125-1128
h22:lle kuuluu Ivecoja 736-760 väliltä

----------


## zige94

> 97 on kyllä Hakunilan auto ja 297 on hylätty vuodenvaihteessa


97 liikkuu mun rakkaalla kotilinjalla ruuhkassa yleensä  :Smile: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 5:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 5:56 ----------




> 503:lla ajaa Scaloja sarjoista 233-259 ja 424-428 ja Ikaruksia 401-423 ja Volvoja 916-928


Tarkemmin voisi sanoa että 503:lla on 53:n autot + Suomenojan Scalaa ja Ikarusta, juuri Nakin mainitsemista sarjoista. En ole varma onko 503:lla 53:n autojen lisäksi Ruhasta/Varhasta muitakin.

----------


## Pera

h56: Kokopäivävuorot: HelB 9, 955, 956 ja 957. Ruuhkavuorot: HelB 10 ja 11.

----------


## Prompter

> Osaisko joku kertoa näiden linjojen vakkarit + ruuhka-autot?
> 
> h51
> 506
> 516


H51: kokopäivä:
ainakin pätkä-MANeja sarjasta 727-736 ja 930-937, ruuhkassa myös Lahtikoita väliltä 37-46.
506: kokopäivä: Volvoja sarjasta 941-954, Scaloja sarjasta 1121-1130. Ainakin ruuhka-aikaan kulkee vielä 401 ja pelkästään ruuhkassa myös 9852 ja 113.
516: vanhat WL:n Scalat (35-38) ainakin.

----------


## hana

> H51: kokopäivä:
> ainakin pätkä-MANeja sarjasta 727-736 ja 930-937, ruuhkassa myös Lahtikoita väliltä 37-46.
> 506: kokopäivä: Volvoja sarjasta 941-954, Scaloja sarjasta 1121-1130. Ainakin ruuhka-aikaan kulkee vielä 401 ja pelkästään ruuhkassa myös 9852 ja 113.
> 516: vanhat WL:n Scalat (35-38) ainakin.


WL:n vanha, nykyinen VT 35 oli peräänajokolarissa muutama kuukausi sitten Hämeenlinnan väylällä Pekolan Liikenteen auton tullessa perään ja sen jälkeen VT 35:sta ei liikenteessä ole nähty eikä nähdä eli poistoon meni.

----------


## Prompter

> WL:n vanha, nykyinen VT 35 oli peräänajokolarissa muutama kuukausi sitten Hämeenlinnan väylällä Pekolan Liikenteen auton tullessa perään ja sen jälkeen VT 35:sta ei liikenteessä ole nähty eikä nähdä eli poistoon meni.


Asia selvä. En ollut tästä tietoinen.

----------


## KriZuu

> h22:lle kuuluu Ivecoja 736-760 väliltä


OmniCityja ei taida enää liikkua ruuhkaisin?

----------


## Amatööri

> WL:n vanha, nykyinen VT 35 oli peräänajokolarissa muutama kuukausi sitten Hämeenlinnan väylällä Pekolan Liikenteen auton tullessa perään ja sen jälkeen VT 35:sta ei liikenteessä ole nähty eikä nähdä eli poistoon meni.



Tai olla muuten Linjaliikenne Kivistön bussi nro 15, joka ajoi sen perään. Myös se 15 (Carrus Star 302) meni poistoon.

----------


## hana

> Tai olla muuten Linjaliikenne Kivistön bussi nro 15, joka ajoi sen perään. Myös se 15 (Carrus Star 302) meni poistoon.


Niin olikin, muistin väärin.

----------


## KriZuu

Mitkä Pohjolan Liikenteen seutulinjoista ajetaan Ilmalasta? 205 taitaa ainakin olla yksi...

----------


## Prompter

> Mitkä Pohjolan Liikenteen seutulinjoista ajetaan Ilmalasta? 205 taitaa ainakin olla yksi...


Ainakin 106 ja 110 jo mainitsemasi 205:n lisäksi, mahdollisesti myös puolet 504:n vuoroista. Viikonloppuisin 700N ja 710N.

----------


## Karosa

> Mitkä Pohjolan Liikenteen seutulinjoista ajetaan Ilmalasta? 205 taitaa ainakin olla yksi...





> Ainakin 106 ja 110 jo mainitsemasi 205:n lisäksi, mahdollisesti myös puolet 504:n vuoroista. Viikonloppuisin 700N ja 710N.


Seuraavat seutulinjat ajetaan Ilmalasta:
106, 110, 205, 510, 512, 700N, 710N sekä kirjainvariaatiot. Ei niitä muita olekkaan ellei U-linjoja lasketa.

----------


## halla

504 ja 501 ajetaan Suomenojalta, loput Ilmalasta.

----------


## KriZuu

Kyselisin näiden autojen vakkarijoukolinjoja:

HelB
507-510
938-940

NF
680-685

Kiitos jo etukäteen.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kyselisin näiden autojen vakkarijoukolinjoja:
> 
> NF
> 680-685


Vakioina Nobinan Klovista ajettavilla Jouko-linjoilla, eli J31-J35 ja J37.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Kyselisin näiden autojen vakkarijoukolinjoja:
> 
> HelB
> 507-510
> 938-940
> 
> NF
> 680-685
> 
> Kiitos jo etukäteen.


J60 ja J31,32,37

----------


## b10m55

506: aamulla J90, J97, päivällä J92, J95 (laitoin tämänkin auton, vaikkei kysyttykään)
508, 510: varalla Varhassa (nyt kesällä enimmäkseen seisomassa kun varalla ovat "Sipoon" autot 1119, 1120)
939: J90, J97, J99 (Koukkusaarentien puolisko, toinen puoli Taksikuljetuksella)
940: J96, J98

----------


## aki

Osaako joku kertoa onko nobinan ex-jokeri teli-volvoilla nykyään jotain vakiosijoituksia? Sarjan loppupään autothan on sijoitettu 109:lle, mutta entäs muut reilut 20 autoa? Talviliikenteen alusta lähtien niitä on nähty useimmilla Espoon sisäisillä -ja seutulinjoilla ja Helsingin linjoilla 21V, 65A ja 66A. Vuodenvaihteessahan osa autoista menee h79:lle.

----------


## Nak

Klovissa muutamalla Volvolla taitaa olla vakiokiertonsa, mutta loput taitaa olla vara-autoina. Osa niistä seisoo Roihupellossa seisomassa ja Hakunilaan on siirretty myös muutama näistä. 
Onkohan olemassa joku takaraja, mihin mennessä Jokeri pohjaväreilläkään ei saa enää liikennöidä?

----------


## Bussipoika

Mikäköhän on h78:n vakio 9xx-scala? Muutaman kuukauden sisällä on näkynyt ainakin 913,914 ja 915, kaikki eri aikoina.

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> Mikäköhän on h78:n vakio 9xx-scala? Muutaman kuukauden sisällä on näkynyt ainakin 913,914 ja 915, kaikki eri aikoina.


Ei mikään. Kaikki Vuosaaren sopimuksen 09-vakioautot ovat Volvoja.

----------


## KriZuu

Missäköhän HelB 616 mahtaa liikuskella?

----------


## Nak

> Missäköhän HelB 616 mahtaa liikuskella?


Kuluvan Elokuun aikana se oli bongattu ainakin linjoilta h18, h45, h51, h57, v30 ja v35

----------


## Miska

> Ei mikään. Kaikki Vuosaaren sopimuksen 09-vakioautot ovat Volvoja.


On siellä ollut yksi 09-Scala syksystä 2012 lähtien. Viime talvikaudella vakiona oli h15A:lta vapautunut 913, kesällä 914 ja nyt alkaneella talvikaudella 915. 913 puolestaan on liikkunut kesästä lähtien h79:llä. Tosin tänään tuon Scalan vuorossa taisikin olla Volvo 916, joka on ollut h79:n vakkari.

----------


## bussifriikki

Olisiko kellään tiedossa HelB:n 400-sarjan Scalojen ja Ikaruksien vakiolinjoja?

----------


## Nak

> Olisiko kellään tiedossa HelB:n 400-sarjan Scalojen ja Ikaruksien vakiolinjoja?


Noita autoja taitaa olla mahdollista bongata lähestulkoon kaikilta Helbin linjoilta  :Very Happy:  194/195 taitaa olla yksi varmimipia paikkoja

----------


## Prompter

> Olisiko kellään tiedossa HelB:n 400-sarjan Scalojen ja Ikaruksien vakiolinjoja?


h14, h18, h51, 194, 195, 505 ainakin  :Smile:

----------


## Bussipoika

> Olisiko kellään tiedossa HelB:n 400-sarjan Scalojen ja Ikaruksien vakiolinjoja?


Myös 552:lla ajaa yksi Ikarus: #403

----------


## Nak

Laitetaanpa tähän vielä uusien varhaiseläkeläisten vakiolähdöt
Nf 891 Kampista 160K 8.22, 160K 16.38 ja latokaskesta 160 7.37 ja 160T 9.02
Nf 892 Kampista 160 16.08, 160 17.27 ja latokaskesta 160 7.17, 160K 8.24 ja 160 16.48
Perjantaisin ajavat toistensa lähdöt ja viikonloput on hyvä levätä  :Laughing:  (aika kannattavaa)

----------


## Prompter

> Perjantaisin ajavat toistensa lähdöt ja viikonloput on hyvä levätä  (aika kannattavaa)


Siis nuo uutuuttaan kiiltävät ajokit eivät muina aikoina ole edes vanhempien telien tilalla?

----------


## Nak

> Siis nuo uutuuttaan kiiltävät ajokit eivät muina aikoina ole edes vanhempien telien tilalla?


Ainakaan toistaiseksi ei

----------


## Karosa

> Ainakaan toistaiseksi ei


Voisin veikata näiden siirtyvän 109:lle ja sieltä vastaavasti kaksi OXI-teliä 160:lle, näin uudet telit saisivat kilometrisuoritteita.

----------


## bussifriikki

Onko PL 824:llä ja 826:lla vakiolinjaa tällä hetkellä?

----------


## Prompter

> Onko PL 824:llä ja 826:lla vakiolinjaa tällä hetkellä?


e2:lla ja e4:llä ne on ainakin useimmiten nähty

----------


## bussifriikki

> e2:lla ja e4:llä ne on ainakin useimmiten nähty


Selvä homma, kiitän.

----------


## bussifriikki

Millähän linjoilla Nobinan Carrukset nykyään kulkevat?

----------


## aki

> Millähän linjoilla Nobinan Carrukset nykyään kulkevat?


Eipä noita Carrus city L:ä ole enää kuin neljä kappaletta ajossa, numerot 97, 305, 326 ja 350. Niitä on bongattu viime aikoina vara-autoina melkein linjalta kuin linjalta.

----------


## JT

> Eipä noita Carrus city L:ä ole enää kuin neljä kappaletta ajossa, numerot 97, 305, 326 ja 350. Niitä on bongattu viime aikoina vara-autoina melkein linjalta kuin linjalta.


#326:n saattaa kuitenkin löytää säännöllisesti kuskaamassa koululaisia Kalajärven suunnalla.

----------


## aki

> #326:n saattaa kuitenkin löytää säännöllisesti kuskaamassa koululaisia Kalajärven suunnalla.


Onko se siis linjoilla e70/71 vai jossain erikseen tilatussa koulukuljetuksessa?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Eipä noita Carrus city L:ä ole enää kuin neljä kappaletta ajossa, numerot 97, 305, 326 ja 350. Niitä on bongattu viime aikoina vara-autoina melkein linjalta kuin linjalta.


305 ja 350 ovat Klovin autoja, ja jos ne ovat ajossa, niin todennäköisimmin näkee linjoilla 206, 212 ja 213 tai Elielinaukion ja Leppävaaran linjoilla VDL:n tilalla. 97 taas on Hakunilan auto, jonka ajossa ollessaan voi löytää linjoilta h62, 612 ja 613 tai Nobinan Tikkurilan suunnan linjoilta.

----------


## JT

> Onko se siis linjoilla e70/71 vai jossain erikseen tilatussa koulukuljetuksessa?


Linjoja e70 ja e71 meinasin.

----------


## Miska

> 97 taas on Hakunilan auto, jonka ajossa ollessaan voi löytää linjoilta h62, 612 ja 613 tai Nobinan Tikkurilan suunnan linjoilta.


97 on syksyn aikana liikkunut myös metron liityntälinjoilla, joten sitä ilmeisesti tarvittaessa vaihdellaan Hakunilan ja Herttoniemen varikoiden välillä.

----------


## tohpeeri

Osaako joku kertoa mitä kalustoa linjalla h18N liikkuu viikonlopun aamuyölähdöissä? Onko normaalia h18 kalustoa vai ajetaanko teleillä?   Kiitos jo etukäteen!

----------


## JT

Pelkästään viikonloppuisin liikennöitävät aamuyön lähdöt ajetaan teleillä HelB #705 ja #706. Muut 18N:t on tilattu ajettaviksi 2-akselisilla.

----------


## Tarkastaja

Missähän s39 (entinen?) vakio Helb 1301 mahtaa nykyään pörräillä kun ei ole pitkään aikaan näkynyt?

----------


## kuukanko

> Missähän s39 (entinen?) vakio Helb 1301 mahtaa nykyään pörräillä


Olen nähnyt sen usein h75:llä.

----------


## Wito

> Olen nähnyt sen usein h75:llä.


Siirretty Varhaan talvella, oli puhetta Varhalaisen kuljettajan kanssa, että 1301 ja molemmat Volvo 8900LE:t 1219 ja 1401 siirrettiin Varhaan.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

Herättelen vanhaa ketjua taas henkiin pienellä sarjalla kymysyksiä.
Haluaisin tietää vakkareita linjoilta 518, 588 ja h95N.

----------


## fani

> Herättelen vanhaa ketjua taas henkiin pienellä sarjalla kymysyksiä.
> Haluaisin tietää vakkareita linjoilta 518, 588 ja h95N.


518 näkyilee milloin mikäkin Nobinan vanhus. Itse usein bongattu 140, 347, 419, 431? (eilen) ei välttämättä vakioita, mutta useasti on linjalla

----------


## Bussipoika

> Herättelen vanhaa ketjua taas henkiin pienellä sarjalla kymysyksiä.
> Haluaisin tietää vakkareita linjoilta 518, 588 ja h95N.


588:lla liikkuu Tammelundin 8700:LE:sta. 95N:tä (joka on muuten seutulinja) ajetaan pääasiassa Nobinan Roihupellon VDL:llä ja hyvin harvoin 8700LE:llä. Viikonlopun lisälähdöissä käytetään Hakunilan teliautoja.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> 588:lla liikkuu Tammelundin 8700:LE:sta. 95N:tä (joka on muuten seutulinja) ajetaan pääasiassa Nobinan Roihupellon VDL:llä ja hyvin harvoin 8700LE:llä. Viikonlopun lisälähdöissä käytetään Hakunilan teliautoja.


Oolrait, kiitos tiedosta.

----------


## bernemi

Mitkä ovat linjojen 194 ja 195 nykyiset vakioautot?

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Mitkä ovat linjojen 194 ja 195 nykyiset vakioautot?


908-915 -sarjan Scaloja ainakin 195:lla näyttää pyörivän.

----------


## joboo

> 908-915 -sarjan Scaloja ainakin 195:lla näyttää pyörivän.


Myös 610-615 -sarjan Scaloja.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Myös 610-615 -sarjan Scaloja.


Ei ole näkynyt niin usein kesäliikenteen alettua.

----------


## bernemi

Millä linjoilla PL:t 779-781 liikkuvat nykyään?

----------


## Makke93

PL 780 näkyi ainakin vielä toukokuussa lähes päivittäin 510:llä

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Millä linjoilla PL:t 779-781 liikkuvat nykyään?


510:llä ja 106/110:llä ruuhkassa. Bongasin keväällä myös melko usein 552:lta.

----------


## Bussipoika04

Mitä vakioautoja näillä linjoilla on?:

Nof 122, 121, 109, ja 235

----------


## BusfanFINBSF

> Mitä vakioautoja näillä linjoilla on?:
> 
> Nof 122, 121, 109, ja 235


Citaroita ja Volvoja usein.

----------


## jtm

> Mitä vakioautoja näillä linjoilla on?:
> 
> Nof 122, 121, 109, ja 235


Linjalla 235 myös ainakin kesän ajan oli viikonloppuisin vakiona Omniexpress telejä sekä pätkiäkin näkyi.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Mitä vakioautoja näillä linjoilla on?:
> 
> 109, ja 235


109:llä on arkisin ja sunnuntaisin lähinnä Citaroja 1000-1030-väliltä, arkena ainakin 1 teli (618 tai 744-748-sarjan Scala) ja 917-922 -sarjan Omneja. Lauantaina taas 109:llä ajelee 810-816 - sarjan Volvoja ja vanhoja 66A:n Volvoja sarjasta 763-781. 

235:llä kulkee yleensä 799-805- ja 810-816 -sarjan Volvoja. Viikonloppuisin Omneja sarjasta 917-922 ja Citaroita.


Kysynpä nyt itsekin: Mitä autoja pyörii vakiona linjoilla h85N, h94N, 587 ja 973?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kysynpä nyt itsekin: Mitä autoja pyörii vakiona linjoilla 587?


Ivecoja sarjasta 1058-1061, Mersuja 900-sarjasta ja Volvo 8700LE:itä 600-sarjasta olen siellä nähnyt.

----------


## fani

> Ivecoja sarjasta 1058-1061, Mersuja 900-sarjasta ja Volvo 8700LE:itä 600-sarjasta olen siellä nähnyt.


Aika usein myös Säfflejä.

----------


## tohpeeri

Tietääkö  joku, missä Tammelundin Citywidet nyt kulkevat? Entä kaksiakselinen Volvo 9?

----------


## Zambo

> Tietääkö  joku, missä Tammelundin Citywidet nyt kulkevat? Entä kaksiakselinen Volvo 9?


Olisiko vara-autoja talviliikenteen alusta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tietääkö  joku, missä Tammelundin Citywidet nyt kulkevat?


Ainakin 588:lla on näkynyt.

----------


## Pera

> Tietääkö  joku, missä Tammelundin Citywidet nyt kulkevat? Entä kaksiakselinen Volvo 9?


TLL 9 on näkynyt h54:lla.

----------


## Tenava

> Tietääkö  joku, missä Tammelundin Citywidet nyt kulkevat? Entä kaksiakselinen Volvo 9?


Kaksakselinen 9 on myyty Åbergin linjalle uus 9 eli teli Volvo on vara auto niinkuin toinen Citywidekin ja toinen linjalla 588

----------


## Lexa99

> Mitä autoja pyörii vakiona linjoilla h85N ja h94N


94N:llä Nobinan vanhoja Citeoita (välillä myös uusia) ja Volvoja ja Säfflejä. Autonumeroita en tiedä.

85N:llä Citywideja ja OmniExpresseja.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> 94N:llä Nobinan vanhoja Citeoita (välillä myös uusia) ja Volvoja ja Säfflejä. Autonumeroita en tiedä.
> 
> 85N:llä Citywideja ja OmniExpresseja.


Kiitos tiedosta.

----------


## bernemi

Mitä autoja näillä linjoilla on:

E10 (muut kuin citeat)
E15 (muut kuin citeat)
E65 (muut kuin citeat)
181
182
206
212
213
246
348
349
518
573
587
901-909
911
982-989
991-996

Onko sipoossa enää yhtään korkeaa autoa ajossa?

----------


## BusfanFINBSF

> Mitä autoja näillä linjoilla on:
> 
> 
> E65 (muut kuin citeat)
> 181
> 182
> 901-909
> 911
> 
> Onko sipoossa enää yhtään korkeaa autoa ajossa?


E65:llä Lahti Scaloja, 8700LE, Ja Citaro.
181,182= Lahti Falcon ja Flyer.
190 (U) 
Amper
Volvo 9700, Setra
PL
Omniexpress, 0Lahti Flyer
Wikström 
Lahti Eagle, Setra
901-911
Lahti Flyer, Falcon, Scala, Citea, 8700LE & 8900LE.
Kertokaa vasn jos jotku on väärin.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Mitä autoja näillä linjoilla on:
> 
> E15 (muut kuin citeat)
> 206
> 212
> 213
> 246


E15:lla on arkisin usein #905-909 -sarjan Volvoja, Omneja sarjasta #917-921, ja ruuhkassa 8700LE:itä. Viikonloppuisin Citaroita ja Volvoja sarjasta #938-941.

206, 212 ja 213 ovat kierrossa keskenään, tosin kauniaislaisena joka pendelöi päivittäin Leppävaaraan, voin sanoa 206:lla ja 212:lla olevan Volvoja sarjasta #905-909, Citaroita #965-980-väliltä, Scalat #742 (206) ja #734 (212) ja Omneja sarjasta #917-921. Vaikka Volvot #938-941 hankittiin näille linjoille, ajavat ne useammin Myyrmäen linjoilla ja 502:lla.

246:lla pyörii espoolaisia Scaloja sarjasta #711-743, ruuhkassa usein 8500LE nro. #760 tai #761 ja #642-677 -sarjan espoolaisia Volvoja. Viikonloppuisin 246:lla ajelee Citaroita sarjasta #1000-1039 hakunilalaisia lukuun ottamatta.

----------


## KriZuu

> 901-911
> Lahti Flyer, Falcon, Scala, Citea, 8700LE & 8900LE


Kirkkonummella liikkuu lisäksi Carrus Vegaa ja Kiitokoria.

----------


## Prompter

> Onko sipoossa enää yhtään korkeaa autoa ajossa?


Flyerit PL 34 (986, 987, 989) ja 62 (993, 995); 91 (Falcon) säännöllisen epäsäännöllisesti 34:n tilalla ja mitkä kaksi autoa ikinä sattuu Pasilasta löytymään 984:lle ja 993:lle, yleensä ainakin 23, Flyer sekin.




> Mitä autoja näillä linjoilla on:
> 982-989
> 991-996


982: Joko LLE tai 8700LE.
983:lla on ihan mikä vain, aamupäivällä yleensä mahuri-Volvoa tai BT 63, iltapäivällä voi olla jopa Iveco tai Kabus.
984: Flyeriä
985: LLE tai 8700LE
986: Flyer, LLE tai 8700LE
987: 8700LE (korkea auto yhdellä iltapäivälähdöllä)
989: Flyer, XLE ajaa ainoan myös muina kuin koulp ajettavan lähdön Järvenpäästä 18.15
991: 8900LE 6x2
992: 8900LE (247)
993: Flyer, 8700LE
994: LLE, Flyer
995: LLE, Flyer, 8700LE
996: Sprinter

----------


## Joonas Pio

BT 15 ja 81 ovat yleensä 983:n aamussa ja iltapäivällä sitten vaihtelevasti mikä vaan auto oikeastaan.

----------


## Bussipoika04

Millä linjoilla NOF942 ja 943 pyörivät?

----------


## Makke93

> Millä linjoilla NOF942 ja 943 pyörivät?


Marras-Joulukuun vaihteessa näkyi linjoilla 311, 412, 572 ja 574, kuten myöskin NF941.

----------


## Bussipoika04

> Marras-Joulukuun vaihteessa näkyi linjoilla 311, 412, 572 ja 574, kuten myöskin NF941.


Kiitos tiedosta

----------


## 8.6

Millä linjoilla PL:n Lahti 402:t kulkevat viimeisen viikkonsa, jos niitä edes käytetään? Ja millä linjoilla Helbin vanhimmat Scalat ovat? 250-sarja on linjoilla 20 ja 575, mutta entä 301-311 ja 424 ja 425?

----------


## BusfanFINBSF

> Millä linjoilla PL:n Lahti 402:t kulkevat viimeisen viikkonsa


Helsingissä ainakin h61-67 linjoilla.

----------


## Bussipoika04

> Millä linjoilla PL:n Lahti 402:t kulkevat viimeisen viikkonsa, jos niitä edes käytetään? Ja millä linjoilla Helbin vanhimmat Scalat ovat? 250-sarja on linjoilla 20 ja 575, mutta entä 301-311 ja 424 ja 425?


424, 425, 310 ja 311  pyörii linjoilla 38, 322, 332
301ja 302 pyörii linjalla 415
308 pyörii linjalla 566
306 ja 307 pyörii linjalla 575
309 pyörii linjalla h14 
303, 304, 305 ja 306 pyörii linjoilla 614/615/617

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Millä linjoilla PL:n Lahti 402:t kulkevat viimeisen viikkonsa, jos niitä edes käytetään? Ja millä linjoilla Helbin vanhimmat Scalat ovat? 250-sarja on linjoilla 20 ja 575, mutta entä 301-311 ja 424 ja 425?


Onko tietoa poistuuko myös pohjolan liikenteen volvo 8700LE 6x2 sarjakin?

----------


## BusfanFINBSF

> Onko tietoa poistuuko myös pohjolan liikenteen volvo 8700LE 6x2 sarjakin?


Ei varmaan LIJ- asennuksien takia.

----------


## pehkonen

> Helsingissä ainakin h61-67 linjoilla.


Varmaankin h64-h67 linjoilla - Ellei Savonlinja osta Pohjolan Liikenteeltä alihankintaa?

----------


## aki

> Millä linjoilla PL:n Lahti 402:t kulkevat viimeisen viikkonsa, jos niitä edes käytetään?


PL 899 oli aamulla linjalla 58B

----------


## Ivecomies

> Onko tietoa poistuuko myös pohjolan liikenteen volvo 8700LE 6x2 sarjakin?


Jos tarkoitat sarjaa 807-812, niin hyvin todennäköistä että poistuu. Tai saattaahan siitä jäädä ehkä yks tai pari autoa vara-autoiksi. Paras olis kuitenkin poistaa koko sarja, kun noi on meinaa niin kauheita autoja...

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos tarkoitat sarjaa 807-812, niin hyvin todennäköistä että poistuu.


Millä perusteella on hyvin todennäköistä, että poistuu?

----------


## Ivecomies

> Millä perusteella on hyvin todennäköistä, että poistuu?


Ne on erittäin huonossa kunnossa ja tuskinpa niitä enää tarvitaan juuri mihinkään vuodenvaihteen jälkeen, kun Espoon linjat muuttuvat. Samanlaisia rotiskoja Transdevin Ikarusten kanssa...

----------


## kuukanko

> Ne on erittäin huonossa kunnossa ja tuskinpa niitä enää tarvitaan juuri mihinkään vuodenvaihteen jälkeen, kun Espoon linjat muuttuvat.


Viime vuosituhannen telien poistaminen tekee jo sellaisen loven PL:n telien määrään, että noita uudempia kyllä tarvitaan vielä. Kuntokin on suhteellinen asia ja monelta osin vaatii tarkempaa tutustumista ennen kuin siitä pystyy sanomaan.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Kuntokin on suhteellinen asia ja monelta osin vaatii tarkempaa tutustumista ennen kuin siitä pystyy sanomaan.


Tokihan tietytkin yksilöt saattavat olla paremmassa kunnossa kuin toiset, mutta suurin osa noista autoista ovat mielestäni ihan kauheassa kunnossa. Ite oon joutunut matkustamaan noilla sen verran paljon linjalla h58, eikä matkustettavuudesta voi mitään hyvä sanoa. Jos jäljelle jää muutaman yksilö, niin ne alkavat luultavasti palvelemaan lähinnä L-metron liityntäliikenteessä vara-autoina.

----------


## Karosa

> Tokihan tietytkin yksilöt saattavat olla paremmassa kunnossa kuin toiset, mutta suurin osa noista autoista ovat mielestäni ihan kauheassa kunnossa. Ite oon joutunut matkustamaan noilla sen verran paljon linjalla h58, eikä matkustettavuudesta voi mitään hyvä sanoa. Jos jäljelle jää muutaman yksilö, niin ne alkavat luultavasti palvelemaan lähinnä L-metron liityntäliikenteessä vara-autoina.


Nuo autot ovat olleet linjoilla 50, 58, 58B ja 59. Siellä ei vähene liikenne vuodenvaihteessa, miksi sieltä poistettaisiin teliautoja? Mitäpä laitat tilalle?

----------


## VSume

Millä linjoilla nuo PL:n Solarikset ja Transdevin Ikarukset nykyisin pyörivät?

----------


## BusfanFINBSF

> Millä linjoilla nuo PL:n Solarikset ja Transdevin Ikarukset nykyisin pyörivät?


Teli- Solarikset linjoilla h64-67, hybridit h51 & h56:llä? Transdevin Ikarukset pyärivät linjoilla 112, 132, 143 & 145.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Teli- Solarikset linjoilla h64-67, hybridit h51 & h56:llä? Transdevin Ikarukset pyärivät linjoilla 112, 132, 143 & 145.


Ei hybrideitä ole ollut 51:llä elokuun -16 jälkeen kuin poikkeustapauksissa.

----------


## Rehtori

> Ei hybrideitä ole ollut 51:llä elokuun -16 jälkeen kuin poikkeustapauksissa.


Tietääkö joku, miksi näin tapahtui? Hybridejä tosiaan näkyi h51:lla ennen tätä.

----------


## 8.6

> Transdevin Ikarukset pyärivät linjoilla 112, 132, 143 & 145.


Lisäksi Ikarus 229 on ainakin aamuruuhkassa linjalla 21V.

----------


## BusfanFINBSF

> Lisäksi Ikarus 229 on ainakin aamuruuhkassa linjalla 21V.


Taidat tarkoittaa 329:ä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tietääkö joku, miksi näin tapahtui? Hybridejä tosiaan näkyi h51:lla ennen tätä.


Virallista selitystä en minäkään osaa antaa, mutta jos yhdistetään erilaisia pikku tietoja asian ympäriltä niin...

Elokuussa 2016 h51:n reitti muuttui Maunulassa h62:n jäätyä pois linjastosta. Kentältä olen kuullut, että Maunulassa Rajametsäntien ja Pakilantien risteyksen lähettyvillä oli ainakin kesään 2017 saakka notkelma (ilmeisesti mäen alapäässä), jossa joidenkin bussimallien etuylitys hyvin herkästi raapaisi kadunpintaan kiinni. Näitä malleja olivat ainakin Solaris Hybrid ja mahdollisesti Volvonkin hybridimalli. Asia tuli uudelleen ajankohtaiseksi, kun Linkkerinkin keula osui maahan samassa paikassa koeajojen yhteydessä viime kesänä. Erään käsityksen mukaan tämä oli yksi syy siihen, miksi sähköbussiliikenteen käynnistyminen on venynyt tähän talveen saakka. Muitakin syitä on ollut.

En ihmettelisi, jos hybridejäkin alkaisi näkyä h51:llä samalla kun Linkkereitäkin sinne tulee ajoon. Aikataulut muuttuvat 3.1.2018, joten sehän voisi aivan hyvin olla kaluston sijoittelussakin näkyvä muutosajankohta.

----------


## vristo

> Jos tarkoitat sarjaa 807-812, niin hyvin todennäköistä että poistuu. Tai saattaahan siitä jäädä ehkä yks tai pari autoa vara-autoiksi. Paras olis kuitenkin poistaa koko sarja, kun noi on meinaa niin kauheita autoja...


Eivät poistu vielä. Niillä on vielä monta palvelusvuotta edessä.

----------


## 8.6

> Eivät poistu vielä. Niillä on vielä monta palvelusvuotta edessä.


Niin niihinhän vaihdettiin liukuovetkin ja päästötaso päivitettiin EEV:ksi paitsi 312:ssa.



> Taidat tarkoittaa 329:ä.


Niin toki.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Niin niihinhän vaihdettiin liukuovetkin ja päästötaso päivitettiin EEV:ksi paitsi 312:ssa.


312? Tarkoitatko 812?  :Smile:

----------


## 8.6

> 312? Tarkoitatko 812?


No niin toki. Tuli taas kirjoitettua niin nopeasti, etten miettinyt asiaa tarkemmin.

----------


## BusfanFINBSF

906= 158 ja 169 (169=ma,ke,pe / 158=tiistaisin ja torstaisin)

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> 906= 158 ja 169 (169=ma,ke,pe / 158=tiistaisin ja torstaisin)


Tuskin palvelulinjalla 8900LE:tä tarvitaan.

----------


## BusfanFINBSF

> Tuskin palvelulinjalla 8900LE:tä tarvitaan.


Ei, Sprintterikin riittäisi tuolle linjalle.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Jos tarkoitat sarjaa 807-812, niin hyvin todennäköistä että poistuu. Tai saattaahan siitä jäädä ehkä yks tai pari autoa vara-autoiksi. Paras olis kuitenkin poistaa koko sarja, kun noi on meinaa niin kauheita autoja...


Ei ne ole poistumassa kuten Vristo sano jo. Ne on hyviä autoja, ja ovat täydellisessä kunnossa. Miinus puolena ovat ne kaiheat sähköovet, muuten koko autosarja on aivan mahtava. Voittaa ainakin minun mielestä Nobinat 601-619...

----------


## bussitietäjä

Kohtahan tänne voisi laittaa uusien espoon linjojen vakioautoja

----------


## 8.6

> 424, 425, 310 ja 311  pyörii linjoilla 38, 322, 332
> 301ja 302 pyörii linjalla 415
> 308 pyörii linjalla 566
> 306 ja 307 pyörii linjalla 575
> 309 pyörii linjalla h14 
> 303, 304, 305 ja 306 pyörii linjoilla 614/615/617


Nyt Länsimetron korvausliikenteen lopetettua kiinnostaisi tietää, pitävätkö nämä edelleen kokonaan paikkansa, vaikka uudempaakin kalustoa vapautui? Aika hyvin ovat näyttäneet pätevän omien havaintojeni perusteella. Lisäksi kiinnostaa Helb 250-259:n linjat, tosin noista osaa ei enää käytetä säännöllisessä liikenteessä. Ja myös: millä linjoilla Ikarus 411 kulkee? Viime perjantaina oli ainakin linjalla 322.
Nyt kun 14:a iltaruuhkaa laajennettiin alkamaan jo klo 11:30, siellä kulkee ainut päivällä kulkeva vanha Scala eli 309. Kiinnostaisi tietää siis ainakin yksi lähtö, jolla se on keskellä päivää (joskus 12:a aikoihin).

----------


## Bussipoika04

> Nyt Länsimetron korvausliikenteen lopetettua kiinnostaisi tietää, pitävätkö nämä edelleen kokonaan paikkansa, vaikka uudempaakin kalustoa vapautui? Aika hyvin ovat näyttäneet pätevän omien havaintojeni perusteella. Lisäksi kiinnostaa Helb 250-259:n linjat, tosin noista osaa ei enää käytetä säännöllisessä liikenteessä. Ja myös: millä linjoilla Ikarus 411 kulkee? Viime perjantaina oli ainakin linjalla 322.
> Nyt kun 14:a iltaruuhkaa laajennettiin alkamaan jo klo 11:30, siellä kulkee ainut päivällä kulkeva vanha Scala eli 309. Kiinnostaisi tietää siis ainakin yksi lähtö, jolla se on keskellä päivää (joskus 12:a aikoihin).


Sori en osaa oikeen vastata kun en oli sitte joulun jälkee käynyt Helsingissä. Sen verran osaan vain sanoa että 411 pyörii edelleenkin linjoilla 322/332.

----------


## bernemi

Joitakin tietämiäni vakioautoja:
H14: 309
H16: 24-26
H17: 729, 733, 929
H18: 1123, 1342, 1343
H14:llä ja H18:lla myös pätkä-Scaloja sarjoista 1006-1022 ja 1101-1116.
H23: 1601-1605, 1611, 1612
H24: 1201, 1202, 2x 930-937
H37: 923, 1008-1010
H39: 1206, 1207, 1217, 1302, 1303, 1304, 1401
H41&H42: 820-825, 1203-1205, 1607-1609
H43: 901-904 1703-1704
H50, H58, H59: 601-614, 616-617, 619, 801-812
H51: 298, 299, 622-630, 669-672
H52, H57: 631-635, 637-641, 643, 645, 673-676, 759
H55: 1257-1263, 3008, 3009
H61: 646-650, 655-659, 662
H63 Helb: 1402, 1404
H64: 730, 731, 734
H69: 491, 1209-1218
H70: 942, 943, 949, 1701, 1702
H75, H77: 912-916, 1208-1216, 1405, 1525, 1526
H80-H83: 636, 782-795
H84-H89: 774, 796, 809, 923-937
H90, H96: 27-32
111: 636, 642, 644, 701, 710, 719, 877
112, 118, 125: 631, 638, 991-997
113, 114: 762, 773, 786, 787, 834, 837, 866, 868, 871-873, 880-881
115: 6
124: 573, 1203-1205, 1207
133: 17, 18
134, 136: 998, 999
502: 976-980
550: 1305-1339, 1511-1514

----------


## VSume

H39:llä oli kyllä tänäänkin #1301 liikenteessä, ja sekä 39:llä että 39b:llä on myös #701-706-sarjan autoja pyörinyt. H37:lla on vielä vakioita #924 (muistaakseni) ja #1013.

----------


## Tuomas

> millä linjoilla Ikarus 411 kulkee? Viime perjantaina oli ainakin linjalla 322.
> Nyt kun 14:a iltaruuhkaa laajennettiin alkamaan jo klo 11:30, siellä kulkee ainut päivällä kulkeva vanha Scala eli 309. Kiinnostaisi tietää siis ainakin yksi lähtö, jolla se on keskellä päivää (joskus 12:a aikoihin).


309:n lähtöajat linjalla 14:
Hernesaaresta 7.52, 15.47, 17.45, 19.26
Pajamäestä 8.45, 16.49, 18.33

411:n lähtöajat linjalla 332:
Elielinaukiolta 6.51, 14.07, 16.18, 18.24
Vantaankoskelta 5.54, 7.44, 15.06, 17.23

309:n aamuruuhkan ajoin jokin aika takaperin, ja oletan, että vuodenvaihde ei tuonut muutoksia sen iltapäivän lähtöaikoihin. 411:n osalta en ole varmistanut aikoja omakohtaisin havainnoin, tiedot on otettu ylös papereista.

Ja tietenkin huollot, korjaukset ja muut poikkeustilanteet voivat saada aikaan sen, että bussit liikkuvat jossakin muualla, ja mainituissa vuoroissa on joku muu bussi.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

Mitä autoja kulkee linjoilla 242 ja 243?

----------


## BusfanFINBSF

> Mitä autoja kulkee linjoilla 242 ja 243?


Yleensä 800 ja 900- sarjan Volvoja.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Mitä autoja kulkee linjoilla 242 ja 243?


242: vdl vakioina,  8900,8700 
243: pari vdl, muuten juuri mainitut 800-,900- sarjan volvot. Illassa Scala 7xx.

----------


## VSume

Onkos kellään muuten mitään tietoa siitä, millä 51:sen vuoroilla Pohjolan Linkkerit pyörivät?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Onkos kellään muuten mitään tietoa siitä, millä 51:sen vuoroilla Pohjolan Linkkerit pyörivät?


Viime viikolla havaitsin iltapäivän lähdöiksi Malminkartanosta 14.10 ja 14.30 (ainakin), ja Hakaniemestä 15.19 ja 15.40 (seuraavien kierrosten lähdöistä ei tietoa). Aamun lähdöistä ei ole käsitystä. Yksi sivu kestää luokkaa tunnin, niin kovin monta täyttä kierrosta ei tietenkään ehdi muodostua ruuhkan puitteissa.

Aivan viime päivinä Linkkereitä ei välttämättä ole näkynyt h51:llä.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Viime viikolla havaitsin iltapäivän lähdöiksi Malminkartanosta 14.10 ja 14.30 (ainakin), ja Hakaniemestä 15.19 ja 15.40 (seuraavien kierrosten lähdöistä ei tietoa). Aamun lähdöistä ei ole käsitystä. Yksi sivu kestää luokkaa tunnin, niin kovin monta täyttä kierrosta ei tietenkään ehdi muodostua ruuhkan puitteissa.
> 
> Aivan viime päivinä Linkkereitä ei välttämättä ole näkynyt h51:llä.


Olen minäkin epäillyt, ettei Linkkereitä ole kulkenut, sen sijaan yllättävän paljon vanhempaa kalustoa kuten Irisbuseja, Scaloja ja Volvo 8700:aa. Ja aivan koko päivän.

----------


## Tuomas

Keskiviikkona 17.1. linjalla 51 kello 17.13 lähdössä Hakaniemestä oli Linkker 299. Se tuli Irisbusin tilalle varikolta, ajoi yhden sivun Malminkartanoon, ja lähti sieltä takaisin varikolle.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Olen minäkin epäillyt, ettei Linkkereitä ole kulkenut, sen sijaan yllättävän paljon vanhempaa kalustoa kuten Irisbuseja, Scaloja ja Volvo 8700:aa. Ja aivan koko päivän.


Miksi niitä kulkee niin vähän? 23:lla  ja 55:llä kulkevat koko päivän.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Miksi niitä kulkee niin vähän? 23:lla  ja 55:llä kulkevat koko päivän.


55:llä Linkkerit eivät havaintojeni mukaan liikkuneet aluksi kokopäiväisesti. Linjalla h23 tilanne taisi olla todellakin toinen, eli sähköbusseja näki (ja näkee edelleen) nimenomaan kokopäiväisessä ajossa.

h23:n ja h55:n vuoroista suurin osa on kokopäivävuoroja - iso ero verrattuna h51:een. Ja lisähuomautuksena voisi mainita, että h55:n autokierrot eivät välttämättä ole täysin verrattavissa h23:n ja h51:n kiertoihin: ainakin dieselien osalta on ollut hyvin tavallista, että h55:n auto on Koskelan päätepysäkille saapumisen jälkeen lähtenyt varikolle ja tilalle on tullut toinen auto kuljettajineen. Tällaisten vaihtojen yhteydessä on voitu joskus hoitaa myös Linkker liikenteeseen tai Linkker pois liikenteestä -järjestelyt.

----------


## 8.6

Ovatko Helbin 250-sarjan Scalat 252, 254 ja 259 käytössä, ja millä linjoilla, vai varalla? 251 on myyty, 250, 253, 255 ja 256 ovat varalla ja 257 ja 258 linjalla 575, mutta lopuista ei ole tietoa.

----------


## bernemi

> Ovatko Helbin 250-sarjan Scalat 252, 254 ja 259 käytössä, ja millä linjoilla, vai varalla? 251 on myyty, 250, 253, 255 ja 256 ovat varalla ja 257 ja 258 linjalla 575, mutta lopuista ei ole tietoa.


Helbit 250, 252-256 ovat varalla.

----------


## 8.6

Eli millä linjalla Helb 259 siis kulkee? Saatoin nähdä linjalla 566.

----------


## VSume

Onko nuo Nobinan Vestit vain vara-autoja vai pyörivätkö ne joillain linjoilla vakioina?

----------


## pehkonen

> Helbit 250, 252-256 ovat varalla.


Helbin 252 oli tänään 25.1. aamulla linjalla 575 - lähtö 7.12 Tikkurilasta.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Onko nuo Nobinan Vestit vain vara-autoja vai pyörivätkö ne joillain linjoilla vakioina?


Vestejä on käsittääkseni vakkareina h79:llä ja 562:lla.

----------


## bernemi

> Onko nuo Nobinan Vestit vain vara-autoja vai pyörivätkö ne joillain linjoilla vakioina?


Vestit 1-5, 7-13 ovat ainakin linjoilla H79, 562, 717, 731, 739, ja Tikkurilan liityntälinjoilla.

Vestit 6, 14-16 ovat linjoilla 311, 572 ja 574, sekä satunnaisesti muilla Klovin ja Rajatorpan varikkojen linjoilla.

----------


## NixiN

Mites muuten HelB:in 800-sarjan volvot. Poistuivat vissiin kokonaan 37:n vakkari liikenteestä. Onko niitä näkynyt muilla linjoilla?

----------


## VSume

> Mites muuten HelB:in 800-sarjan volvot. Poistuivat vissiin kokonaan 37:n vakkari liikenteestä. Onko niitä näkynyt muilla linjoilla?


Ite olen ainakin nähnyt linjoilla 40-42.

----------


## Tuomas

> Eli millä linjalla Helb 259 siis kulkee? Saatoin nähdä linjalla 566.


Aamulla 575, iltapäivällä 566.

----------


## VSume

> Aamulla 575


Onko tietoa millä vuoroilla?

----------


## Gulf

> Mites muuten HelB:in 800-sarjan volvot. Poistuivat vissiin kokonaan 37:n vakkari liikenteestä. Onko niitä näkynyt muilla linjoilla?


Pyörii myös linjoilla 38, 322, 332 ja 335

----------


## Tuomas

HelB 259:n vakiovuoro (arkisin) on 472.

566 Martinlaaksosta 14.46, 16.06, 17.27
566 Espoon keskuksesta 15.27, 16.52
575 Tikkurilasta 6.15, 7.42
575 Martinlaaksosta 6.55, 8.26

----------


## VSume

Mitä kalustoa pyörii 415:llä?

----------


## VSume

Mutta ajaako sillä edelleen noita 3xx scaloja? Jos joku sattuu tietämään

----------


## 8.6

> Mutta ajaako sillä edelleen noita 3xx scaloja? Jos joku sattuu tietämään


Kalustossa ei ole tapahtunut viime aikoina muutoksia, joten 301 ja 302 ovat edelleen 415:llä. Olen nähnytkin viime aikoina.

----------


## 8.6

Mitkä autot ovat aamulla linjalla 566, kun ainakin iltaruuhkan vakio 259 on toisella linjalla?

----------


## Prompter

> Mutta ajaako sillä edelleen noita 3xx scaloja? Jos joku sattuu tietämään


306 pyörii 614/615:n ruuhkassa.

----------


## 8.6

Transdevin Ivecot, ainakin 491 (muitakin näkynyt), ovat nykyään Keravan linjan 978(L) vakiokalustoa. Linjan matkustajamäärät ovat hyvin vähäiset, joten se on kilpailutettu minibusseille. Transdev korvasi ne kuitenkin täysikokoisilla, koska ilmeisesti Sprintereiden liisaus päättyi, eikä riittävän lyhyttä sopimusta ollut tarjolla, joten tuli halvemmaksi maksaa isoista busseista syntyvät tappiot.

----------


## Tenava

> Transdevin Ivecot, ainakin 491 (muitakin näkynyt), ovat nykyään Keravan linjan 978(L) vakiokalustoa. Linjan matkustajamäärät ovat hyvin vähäiset, joten se on kilpailutettu minibusseille. Transdev korvasi ne kuitenkin täysikokoisilla, koska ilmeisesti Sprintereiden liisaus päättyi, eikä riittävän lyhyttä sopimusta ollut tarjolla, joten tuli halvemmaksi maksaa isoista busseista syntyvät tappiot.


Höpö höpö TDF 1401 Leasing ei ole loppunut auto on Veho Voutilassa korjaamolla odottelee jotain isompaa osaa: Ivecot vaan korvaa sitä tällä hetkellä.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

Millä linjoilla PL:t #875-#877 nykyään ajavat?

----------


## bernemi

> Millä linjoilla PL:t #875-#877 nykyään ajavat?


Ne ajavat vakioina Espoon linjalla 111 (Otaniemi-Hyljelahti)

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Ne ajavat vakioina Espoon linjalla 111 (Otaniemi-Hyljelahti)


Kiitos tiedosta.

----------

